# Massage Therapist Wanted = Great Pay = Retainer + EXCELLENT Commission



## bamboopanda (Jan 8, 2014)

Massage Therapist Required = Must have Experience 

Located in Underwood Brisbane. Shop recently renovated so everything is new and fresh. Looking for a motivated individual with experience in the industry. Must be motivated and professional. 

Whilst waiting for clients, there is a staff area with internet, aircon and relaxation. Safe and friendly environment with CCTV through out. 
Close transportation to shop near the busway. 

Call Iris on 0401733683 or email resume to 
bookings at bamboopandamassage dot com


----------



## JessicaH (Jun 3, 2015)

*sponsored*

Hi my name is Jessica and I am a registered massage therapist from Toronto Canada and I have been considering on relocating to Australia and I would need a work visa to do so. I have looked up some information on becoming a massage therapist in Australia and I need to get an RPL done. If I can get sponsored how long can it take for the sponsorship to get approved?


----------

